

How do I become better at JavaScript? - fauria
http://www.quora.com/How-do-I-become-better-at-JavaScript?share=1

======
matrixnad
Write, write write.

You can read Douglas Crockford's "Javacript: the good parts" however you MUST
write to become better.

